# Rigs May 20-21



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Fished with Emmanuel and Ferdinand aboard E's boat the Blue Print the last couple of days. We met up Monday morning at about 1 am, loaded the boat and pushed out. Arrived at Petronious about an hour after daylight to find pretty blue water but no activity. Temp was about 71. Started trolling to the SouthWest towards Beer Can. A couple miles from Beer Can we came across a log and it was loaded with bait. Dropped a couple jigs down and immediately hook up with wahoo. It was good action and there were quite a few wahoo there but we were only able to get one in the boat due to spit hooks and cut offs. Continued trolling and made a few laps around Beer Can. Nothing going on and we decided to head to Ram to see how it looked. That's when we hit the dirty water we had seen on the charts. We were hoping that the West edge of the dirty water would be near Ram but we found Ram to be in dirty water so back we headed towards Marlin to set up for the evening. 

About 2 -3 miles from Marlin our right rigger with a squid daisy chain gets absolutely hammered. Fish had us into the backing in no time but we got everything cleared and gained some line back. Nothing seemed out of the ordinary for the first 30 minutes of the fight just several runs and some big circles, we were thinking decent tuna or wahoo. That's when the fish realized she was hooked and proceeded to sound for the first of 3 times. She took 200 yards of mono and at least half if not more of my 600 yards of hollow core straight down. At this point we realized we had a serious fish on. Get Ferdinand harnessed up and he winches the fish up and gets mono back on the reel. We do circle after circle, the fish comes up to the surface and makes a huge boil but we can't catch a glimpse of what it is. Stays up for 10-15 minutes and then effortlessly sounds again to what had to be at least 1500' down. Got her back up and same thing stays up for a few minutes and then sounds deep. Couldn't get the fish closer than 75-100' from the boat at any point. Well at this point we are two hours into the battle and it is completely dark. We were already putting a great deal of pressure on the fish and decided to leave the drag as it was set (we had added some earlier in the fight). Fish goes to sound again and hook pulls, what a heart breaker. We never got to see it but judging on how the fight went we are thinking it had to be a jumbo tuna. We regrouped and on to Marlin we went.

Arrived at Marlin and the wind kicked up and was really blowing. Made fishing pretty difficult but we got as many blackfin as we wanted to keep and decided to go set a drift for swords and get some rest. Two squids out till daybreak and no takers so we head towards beer can to troll. Troll laps around beer can with no action to speak of. Start trolling towards Petronious and nothing all the way there. Troll in towards MP 255 to go do some deep drop and jack fishing. Ferdinand pulled in a beautiful yellow edge grouper and we caught a jack to add to the box. Started heading East back towards the house and came across the best looking line we had seen the whole trip. Found a barrel floating in the line and it was loaded with triple tail. I pulled a nice TT off the barrel and saw a wahoo under the boat. Ferdinand dropped a jig down and immediately hooked up only to get cut off above the wire leader 5 minutes later. We were jinxed with the wahoo this trip! Saw a couple big dolphin but there was a shark hanging around and they were spooky. Trolled the line for a while with no takers and decided to head to the barn. Arrived back at the dock around 1030 last night. Round trip was around 330 NM if I remember right. Lots of fun with some great guys to fish with.

Sorry for lack of pics, I have a good deal of gopro footage to sort through though. Got an hour of fighting the big fish on film as well. Water was beautiful out there, it's starting to get good just needs to get a little warmer!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Sounds like a good trip. There was a post on the Hull Truth about some Bluefin caught around south of the passes in Venice. One boat landed one and released it.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice trip.....Yup probably a bluefin, Cotton Patch and Three Chiefs hooked Bluefins on Saturday in the vicinity of the Marlin Rig.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I agree with the others, most likely a bluefin as this is certainly the time frame in which they pass thru. I have mixed feelings about hooking one, tons of work, sweat and time to get a picture! Regardless sounds like you guys had a good trip!

Robert


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds like adventure and good trip thks for posting


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Good report its not only the big ones you catch but those big ones that get away that keeps us coming back for more.Ive had that same problem with wahoo before and made up one with titanium wire leader and havent hooked one since.


----------



## CRC (May 15, 2013)

Pardon my ignorance, but can you not keep Bluefin in the Gulf? Is there no minimum size? Need to look at the regs... guess I never looked as I never even contemplated getting one of those


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

We were thinking it could have been a bluefin or a jumbo yellowfin but honestly the way the fish was acting even after the 2 hour mark we had a long time to go if we had not pulled the hook. It was an epic battle for sure.




CRC said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but can you not keep Bluefin in the Gulf? Is there no minimum size? Need to look at the regs... guess I never looked as I never even contemplated getting one of those



I believe they are closed for any harvest in the gulf.


----------



## CRC (May 15, 2013)

Just took a second to look and found a memo from NOAA which said that TARGETING Bluefin was prohibited, but that anglers could keep one "trophy" (over 73 inches) if it was an incidental catch... ?? I understand why they would be prohibited from harvest, but I do like the idea of being able to keep one if it was an incidental catch and the fish was going to die anyway. We should have that rule for ARS!!


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

great report... my brother had the same scenario years and years ago. fought the fish for 6 hours only for the captain to say "screw this, tighten the drag". itching to get out there with all the wahoo reports.


----------



## stevespy (Aug 8, 2010)

Had almost the exact same fight about three years ago. After three hours we did manage to get it to the surface. Turned out to be a 12 to 14 ft hammerhead. Looked like it had no more fight, but as we got about 50 ft away back to 2000 ft in no time. We threw in the towel.

GINJACK


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Man sounds like a great trip....too bad about losing the brute but hey you got to dance with it! Thanks for sharing:thumbup:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice report peeps! Well done bro!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

fighting, fishing and photos...great trip


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

CRC said:


> Just took a second to look and found a memo from NOAA which said that TARGETING Bluefin was prohibited, but that anglers could keep one "trophy" (over 73 inches) if it was an incidental catch... ?? I understand why they would be prohibited from harvest, but I do like the idea of being able to keep one if it was an incidental catch and the fish was going to die anyway. We should have that rule for ARS!!











*News*

last updated: 5/21/2013 Preliminary 2013 BFT Commercial Landings As of May 21, 2013, preliminary commercial landings for the 2013 fishing year are as follows: The General category is CLOSED, having landed 32.2 mt of the January subquota, and will reopen on June 1, 2013; Longline South has landed 24.7 mt out of the baseline quota of 44.9 mt; and Longline North has landed 15.2 mt out of the baseline quota of 29.9 mt. Landing updates will be made as necessary. 
3-fish General category bluefin tuna limit for Jun-Aug 2013 The National Marine Fisheries Service is adjusting the General category Atlantic bluefin tuna daily retention limit to three large medium or giant (73" or greater curved fork length) bluefin tuna effective June 1-August 31, 2013. This limit applies to vessels permitted in the Atlantic tunas General category (a commercial handgear category), and to vessels permitted in the HMS Charter/Headboat category while fishing commercially. For further information, please see the notice in the library (link at left of page) or at: www.nmfs.noaa.gov/sfa/hms/breakingnews/index.htm.
Proposed 2013 bluefin tuna quotas NMFS proposes quota specifications for the 2013 bluefin tuna fishery. The proposed rule would adjust the U.S. baseline bluefin tuna quota and subquotas to account for allowable unharvested 2012 quota and to account for a portion of the estimated 2013 dead discards up front (i.e., at the beginning of the fishing year). View the summary notice, including the proposed quota specifications table, in the Library (see left of screen). 
Southern Area Trophy BFT Fishery Closed NMFS closed the recreational large medium/giant "trophy" BFT (73” or greater) fishery south of 39°18’N (off Great Egg Inlet, NJ), effective 11:30 p.m. local time, April 4, 2013. This closure INCLUDES the Gulf Of Mexico and applies to both HMS Angling category vessels and HMS Charter/Headboat vessels (when fishing recreationally). Information from the NMFS Automated Landings Reporting System and the North Carolina Tagging Program indicate that the codified southern trophy quota (2.8 mt) had been taken. The annual Angling category trophy limit of one large medium or giant BFT per vessel (73” or greater) remains in effect for vessels fishing in the northern area


thats off noaa site I think I read you can still keep one under 73" and over I think 27",etc.in another section but most of the time Id imagine those get misidentified as a big yellowfin or bigeye,etc. Thats probably what ms viking(robert) was referrring to on his post as Im sure he stays on top of it as much as he fishing tournaments,etc.and knew they had closed it for the year for the big bluefins.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice report! 

And I think the incidental catch only pertains to commercial boats. There's a long thread on THT about a captain that kept one out of Venice.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

the one out of venice I thought was after the closure in april to my understanding you can keep one per boat(permit) per year with a recreational hms permit when the season is open and has been that way for a while and in fact the commercials are why they made the rule due to the gulf of mexico being a spawing area for them and longlines,etc.could decimate them.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I wouldn't want to keep one anyways their meat is good for sushi and that's about it from what I have heard. Plus what in the heck would 3 people do with hundreds of pounds of meat??? Would have loved just to have gotten to see the thing, whatever it may have been. It was cool just to see such a powerful fish attached to a rod and reel.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:nice report :notworthy:sorry the big one got away after 2 hours :no: I would have been :thumbup:


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*recreational bluefin rule*



MrFish said:


> Nice report!
> 
> And I think the incidental catch only pertains to commercial boats. There's a long thread on THT about a captain that kept one out of Venice.



Bluefin tuna
Recreational bluefin tuna retention limits depend on the size class of bluefin 
tuna. Size classes consist of school bluefin tuna with a CFL ≥ 27” to < 47”, 
large school bluefin tuna with a CFL ≥ 47” to < 59”, and small medium bluefin 
tuna with a CFL ≥ 59” to < 73”. Recreational anglers need to check the 
websites or call the telephone numbers below for current retention limits for 
these size classes. In addition to the daily bluefin tuna retention limits, vessels 
permitted to fish recreationally may retain one bluefin tuna per year that 
measures ≥ 73" CFL per year, as a "trophy” fish. In the Gulf of Mexico, this 
trophy fish is only allowed if caught incidentally while targeting other species. 
No sale of bluefin tuna caught on Angling Category permitted vessels is 
allowed. For Charter/Headboat category vessels, see the Atlantic HMS 
Commercial Compliance Guide concerning sale of Atlantic tuna


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice reporting from the gulf:thumbsup:


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Bluefin only good for sushi*



sniperpeeps said:


> I wouldn't want to keep one anyways their meat is good for sushi and that's about it from what I have heard. Plus what in the heck would 3 people do with hundreds of pounds of meat??? Would have loved just to have gotten to see the thing, whatever it may have been. It was cool just to see such a powerful fish attached to a rod and reel.


I had grilled pacific bluefin tuna at a restaurant in key west and Id have to say it was just a notch better than grilled yellowfin,sweet mild flavor and believe me I love grilled,raw,seared,and sushi yellowfin and have been eating it since lassie was a puppy so Id have to disagree with you on that.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

catdad100 said:


> I had grilled pacific bluefin tuna at a restaurant in key west and Id have to say it was just a notch better than grilled yellowfin,sweet mild flavor and believe me I love grilled,raw,seared,and sushi yellowfin and have been eating it since lassie was a puppy so Id have to disagree with you on that.


Like I said that's what I had heard, I have never eaten it but now I have heard it is good too from you!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Great read!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I have read and re-read that and I think it says that south of the line, including GOM the annual one fish over 73" trophy limit is closed. Is that right?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sounds fun


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

nice report peeps.


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

Sounds like it was a great time


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome trip and experience to be sure! At least y'all put some meat on the boat.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

catdad100 said:


> I had grilled pacific bluefin tuna at a restaurant in key west and Id have to say it was just a notch better than grilled yellowfin,sweet mild flavor and believe me I love grilled,raw,seared,and sushi yellowfin and have been eating it since lassie was a puppy so Id have to disagree with you on that.


Same fish caught in different places definitely are different. Blackfin in NC eat just as good as yellowfin. Not the case in the gulf.

I can tell you from a lifetime of experience, Atlantic bluefin on the grill is one step above dog food. Raw (or some folks can it) and its good. But grilled just burns the oil in it and makes it gross.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*To each his own*



Eastern Tackle said:


> Same fish caught in different places definitely are different. Blackfin in NC eat just as good as yellowfin. Not the case in the gulf.
> 
> I can tell you from a lifetime of experience, Atlantic bluefin on the grill is one step above dog food. Raw (or some folks can it) and its good. But grilled just burns the oil in it and makes it gross.


Well the waitor did say pacific bluefin and thats just one time but I cant say gulf blackfin are as good as yellowfin but its pretty darn good when properly cared for and prepared so everyones got an opinion they think is the right one and Im sure somebodys would say Atlantic yellowfin taste different than pacific and on and on but it probably depends on what they eat in each area as it is with livestock or in the case of a freshwater fish caught in muddy river vs. a spring feed clear one,etc.I watch those guys on wicked tuna take those samples and come up with such a wide range of price per pound and to me they all look pretty much the same and maybe the bluefin thats not oily enough for sushi is better for and used for grilling.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*trophy bluefin closed in gom for 2013*



Bill Me said:


> I have read and re-read that and I think it says that south of the line, including GOM the annual one fish over 73" trophy limit is closed. Is that right?


Yes thats what I read and tried to copy and paste just that part but it copied the whole thing.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for putting up a report Adam, was a great trip with fantastic crew, we covered 360 nautical miles and I am still recovering...


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Bluefin*

Cat-dad calling grilled bluefin one step above dog food is a insult to the dog food. Bluefin has got too be the nastiest fish I have ever taken off any heat source. They do taste ok raw but not as good as one would think considering the price.


----------

